# Question about sterilizing bottles/sippy cups while traveling



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

When you travel and wash sippy cups are you using boiled spring water or the just boiling the water at whatever resort you're in? DD is completely uninterested in the sippy cups that you can dispose of right away so I told DH we'd have to boil the spring water to sterilize her born frees. He told me this was, "utterly ridiculous." Is it okay to use the resort water if we boil it to sterilize her cups?


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

Are you traveling out of the country or to a region where water-borne illnesses are common?

If you're staying in the US and at a place that, presumably, has municipal water, I'd skip the whole sterilzing thing altogether. Unless your DD is immunocompromised or has some other reason why she must use sterilized cups. I'd just bring along some dish soap and wash the sippy in the hotel room sink at the end of every day.

But then again, I never sterilized anything (even bottles) for DS. I did for DD because she was my first and I was paranoid, but I soon learned that it was completely unecessary. My kids were healthy, full-term breastmilk-fed infants and we have a clean water supply and DS has gotten along just fine having nothing ever sterilized.


----------



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazydiamond* 
Are you traveling out of the country or to a region where water-borne illnesses are common?

If you're staying in the US and at a place that, presumably, has municipal water, I'd skip the whole sterilzing thing altogether. Unless your DD is immunocompromised or has some other reason why she must use sterilized cups. I'd just bring along some dish soap and wash the sippy in the hotel room sink at the end of every day.

But then again, I never sterilized anything (even bottles) for DS. I did for DD because she was my first and I was paranoid, but I soon learned that it was completely unecessary. My kids were healthy, full-term breastmilk-fed infants and we have a clean water supply and DS has gotten along just fine having nothing ever sterilized.

Thanks for the info. DD is not immunocompromised and we're traveling to Negril. The issue in Jamaica is rotavirus but not in Negril. I like your idea of bringing along dish soap. Thanks!


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

i agree....just washing should be perfectly fine unless your child has immune issues, which you have said he doesnot, or you are traveling somewhere where there are known serious water-quality issues. but, if it will make you feel better, You can buy a small bottle of grapefruit seed extract, and take it with you, and after you wash the cups, you put a drop of the GSE in and rinse...it will sanitize, and you can even use it to put a drop into questionable water so that you can dirnk it.


----------



## Dabble (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazydiamond* 
Are you traveling out of the country or to a region where water-borne illnesses are common?

If you're staying in the US and at a place that, presumably, has municipal water, I'd skip the whole sterilzing thing altogether. Unless your DD is immunocompromised or has some other reason why she must use sterilized cups. I'd just bring along some dish soap and wash the sippy in the hotel room sink at the end of every day.

But then again, I never sterilized anything (even bottles) for DS. I did for DD because she was my first and I was paranoid, but I soon learned that it was completely unecessary. My kids were healthy, full-term breastmilk-fed infants and we have a clean water supply and DS has gotten along just fine having nothing ever sterilized.

I agree completely! No need to over-sterilize.

By the time you have your second one, you'll give dropped items a once-over glance for stray dog hairs before giving it back to baby. And when he/she finds some cheerios on the kitchen floor, you'll think, oh good that'll keep him busy for a minute.


----------



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimpmandee* 
I agree completely! No need to over-sterilize.

By the time you have your second one, you'll give dropped items a once-over glance for stray dog hairs before giving it back to baby. And when he/she finds some cheerios on the kitchen floor, you'll think, oh good that'll keep him busy for a minute.









Your post has me laughing out loud! I love it.


----------



## gbailey (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobandjess99* 
i agree....just washing should be perfectly fine unless your child has immune issues, which you have said he doesnot, or you are traveling somewhere where there are known serious water-quality issues. but, if it will make you feel better, *You can buy a small bottle of grapefruit seed extract*, and take it with you, and after you wash the cups, you put a drop of the GSE in and rinse...it will sanitize, and you can even use it to put a drop into questionable water so that you can dirnk it.

Great tip. Thanks. Never heard of this but I'll pick it up. Can get it from a health food store right?


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimpmandee* 
I agree completely! No need to over-sterilize.

By the time you have your second one, you'll give dropped items a once-over glance for stray dog hairs before giving it back to baby. And when he/she finds some cheerios on the kitchen floor, you'll think, oh good that'll keep him busy for a minute.









We call those floor d'ouvres.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

This thread cracks me up. Yeah, we just buy a small travel bottle and fill it with dish soap for travel and just wash them. If you're really concerned about nasties in the water, you can buy a small bottle of bleach and dip the cups in water with a bit of bleach in it. Allow the thoroughly dry and they are sterile. But I do think that's overkill if the water is safe.


----------



## Mymble (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimpmandee* 
By the time you have your second one, you'll give dropped items a once-over glance for stray dog hairs before giving it back to baby. And when he/she finds some cheerios on the kitchen floor, you'll think, oh good that'll keep him busy for a minute.









And (according to my friend) if you have a third, you'll be _tossing_ cheerios on the floor to keep him busy!!


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

GSE may not be all it's cracked up to be. http://www.terressentials.com/truthaboutgse.html


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ironica* 
We call those floor d'ouvres.

OMG, I haven't heard that one before but I LOVE it. I'm using that one.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Polliwog* 
OMG, I haven't heard that one before but I LOVE it. I'm using that one.

you've never heard it before because I invented it, just a couple of weeks ago. We love it too. ;-)

When it's common parlance, you can say "Oh, well *I* got it from the woman who came up with it in the first place!" and put your nose in the air. *nod nod*


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ironica* 
When it's common parlance, you can say "Oh, well *I* got it from the woman who came up with it in the first place!" and put your nose in the air. *nod nod*









:

GBailey, if you do need to sterilize the sippy because it falls into something unfortunate, you can always boil water in the coffee pot, assuming those are as ubiquitous in Negril hotels as in U.S. hotels.


----------

